# Shelby Serial Number Project



## RMS37 (Apr 12, 2009)

A recent post: 

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5236

turned up an unusual frame that was most likely produced by Shelby. This brought to light another essentially identical frame. Both frames have serial numbers and the two numbers are not in exactly the same pattern nor numerically close. I have examined a couple more Shelby frames and recorded the numbers with the idea that, like the CWC serial number project, it may be possible to build a data base that would be helpful for dating Shelby bicycles. 

I?m running between several objectives today so I thought I would start a thread for collecting serial numbers for Shelby built bicycles and then add some more content when I have a chance.


----------



## JRE (Apr 12, 2009)

Awsome Phil. I'll be going to My Storage unit this weekend and will get the Serial # off my 37 Shelby Airflow and both of my Shelby Flying clouds that had 1939 Dated Morrow hubs on them.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 12, 2009)

i'll get my serial numbers but not sure what years they are except one or 2


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2009)

ill get mine off the 36 and the arrow.

mark


----------



## sacphatrider (Oct 5, 2009)

Please see two Shelby bike pics & serial #s entered this discussion forum last September 6.  The prewar Flyer: X 19251 and the Flying Cloud: A 98352 53w (w circled).  both s/n are stamped bottom of crank housing.  Replies in forum determined flyer was 1940 "or there about".  The Cloud a 1953 due to circled 53w.  Good luck with the Shelby project!


----------



## JCpresto (Oct 5, 2009)

Just tracked down the numbers on a shelby here

1053- I assume 10/1953 ?

227400


----------



## Rustafari (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi guys,
I know this is an old thread but I was hoping someone could help me figure out what year this frame was built.  The head badge says “Eagle”.  I still have the original forks, but they have a stem broken off down inside the steer tube, so I put a Monark springer on it. 

Anyway, in reading the posts above, it looks like there used to be some photos in this thread, but they seem to be gone now.

Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## wolfmanradio (Dec 29, 2013)

I have an Eagle just like yours, but the one that I have is much more crusty. Serial number is N297178. Not sure if that helps any. I just guessed that mine's like a '36.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 25, 2014)

I have two Airlflow frames in my garage right now. One has the drop stand ears. Its number is 13929.

The other one does not have the drop stand ears. It has two numbers on the bottom bracket shell. They are V393 and N289710.

I have an ad from 37 that shows a bike without the drop stand ears.


----------



## rbgolf01 (Jul 7, 2016)

So here's my serial....B75453..shelby flying cloud . I'm Curious On the Year As I Dig Into THIS build


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 9, 2016)

orig 1936 shelby traveler,model 24,serial number starts with the letter n. I know the triple stepped rims,torrington deco neck,and squarish badge were phased out in 1937ish. Also,the deep MacCauley fenders were introduced in 36,phasing out the triple stepped/rain gutter fenders,too. Hope this helps.







Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 9, 2016)

I came across this in an old bicycle book several years ago that I bought. I have no clue if this is accurate or not but I'd figure I'd share this on this post it may help date these Shelby bicycles which are hard to date!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I came across this in an old bicycle book several years ago that I bought. I have no clue if this is accurate or not but I'd figure I'd share this on this post it may help date these Shelby bicycles which are hard to date!!
> View attachment 338228




Based on what I've seen the "R-S-T" were more '38-40/41? letters so this list is immediately suspect to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 10, 2016)

Like I said Shawn I'm no expert on Shelbys at all and thought this paper might help you guys out a bit in decoding these Shelby bicycles!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks George. I think there is still a lot of work to be done on the Shelby serial number project. It actually surprises me that we aren't further along than we are! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2016)

Well, i posted up a thread offering up all of my knowledge to start a serial number thread but nobody responded so......? 

I am one of only a few that knows the ins and outs of Shelbys.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 10, 2016)

Based on recollection - that list does not work at all for what I have observed.

I have never tried writing down what I have observed for analysis... but I have not noticed any correlation or trend with regard to dating in that letter code that everyone wants to work...  because it works for other manufacturers.  I have wondered if the letter code might be series or model related or something else, and not related to year of mfg at all...


----------



## Don B. (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## jginn1704 (Jun 23, 2020)

I am working at a museum with a small bike collection. As best I can figure out, one of our bikes is a mid-1930s Shelby frame, sold by Eagle. Was wondering if anyone here had any updates or information that might help me narrow down more specifics on this. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2020)

jginn1704 said:


> I am working at a museum with a small bike collection. As best I can figure out, one of our bikes is a mid-1930s Shelby frame, sold by Eagle. Was wondering if anyone here had any updates or information that might help me narrow down more specifics on this. Thanks!View attachment 1216861
> 
> View attachment 1216862



Sounds about right. What is the serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## jginn1704 (Jun 23, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Sounds about right. What is the serial number? V/r Shawn



M221546


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm going with 1935. @cds2323 what you say? V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 23, 2020)

I have observed a few Shelby built frames with M-200,000 series serial numbers, as well as some N-300,000 and 400,000's, one each K-100,000 and P-800,000 series.
Many lean towards *M *indicating *1935*, because of the year attributed to a taller double drop bar frame design of 1935.
I have seen other frames (post war?) with other letters of alphabet, and fewer 4-5 digits, which like many Shelby bikes, throw a wrench into trying to decipher the code.

I believe that "Eagle" was more of a Shelby product label, than a retailer's product or store names; although retailers did have Eagle names; (e.g., Goodyear Double-Eagle).


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 23, 2020)

I thought Eagle was a Gamble's thing no?


----------



## slick (Jun 23, 2020)

1936. Split rear triangle, spider web sprocket, rain gutter fenders yet airflow frame. And yes, the Eagle was a Gamble's product.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes, no agreement yet on the numbers. Catalogs seem the best way so far.   I have a pic file on all the Shelby's I have come across along with their numbers in an attempt to make sense of them.  I am beginning to think the numbers represent Model or Series and/or whether the bike was originally badged as a "Shelby" or a "Hardware Store" or "Western Flyer".... To come up with the answer on these numbers, I think that the serial number database must be backed up by the Frame having the original badge and sprocket that originally came on the bike. In other words, these and maybe a few other items need to be intact on the example bike in order to be let into the database to begin with......not an easy task.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 25, 2020)

Does anyone here know whether Shelby Cycle company made their frames&forks in one location during the 20's-40's or did they build frames and forks in other facilities?  There seems to be a lack of surviving Shelby examples pre-1934.  Also, how long was the Shelby seamless tubing division involved with the frame making?  And lastly, do any knowlegable Cabers here know what year Shelby adopted and designed their frames around a 26" balloon tire and what bike is this?


----------



## tacochris (Sep 7, 2020)

Wanted to add my recent Shelby Traveler find to the mix.  To the best of my knowledge considering all of the hallmarks: straight down tube, riveted 2-piece fender braces, etc, this one is 1930’s, most likely 37-39 but here is the serial number.
V 764903


----------



## MrToad (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello Everyone - I'm new to the site.  I just picked up a ladies Shelby Traveler that I am going to clean up a bit and get back to being road worthy.  I haven't been able to find another one like it online so thought I would see if any of you have insight as to the year, etc.  The downtubes are straight while the others I found all had bends towards the seat tube. The serial number is F1443, however the 3 is at a 90 degree angle, which I haven't seen elsewhere either.  I found some info online which indicates it may be a 1942 model, but it is not necessarily clear.  The bike also has what appears to be a 1926 Mesinger B85 seat, so I'm speculating that the original was swapped out at some point.  Photos attached and thanks in advance.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

I’d say ‘42 is pretty close. Looks like one of the wartime lightweights. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKPC (Sep 18, 2020)

Mr. T.    I am not so sure this is a Shelby "Traveller" badge on a Shelby bike...could be wrong though!   Need good pics of fork and headset cups and front of head tube close up.   Ladies Shelby's also seem to have had a "collared" connection at the toptube to seatube spot and seatstays to seatube spot as well.  Just saying I am not sure about this one. @slick ??


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

What does that seat tube decal say? V/r Shawn


----------



## SKPC (Sep 18, 2020)

Typical Ladies Shelby below...serial#C04480




And one I have hanging around below....#K31097.....badged a "Caddillac"


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 18, 2020)

I Can add a No. to your database , if you don't have it already. Recently Purchased from another Caber . Looks like : P 711841 Badged as Western Flyer . Rack Looks ..( Elgin ? )  I don't know if this has a Model Name - OR - What year it is...........................But , I Really Like it !


----------



## MrToad (Sep 18, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Mr. T.    I am not so sure this is a Shelby "Traveller" badge on a Shelby bike...could be wrong though!   Need good pics of fork and headset cups and front of head tube close up.   Ladies Shelby's also seem to have had a "collared" connection at the toptube to seatube spot and seatstays to seatube spot as well.  Just saying I am not sure about this one. @slick ??




Many thanks to everyone.  I'll have to take more pics later tonight of the head tube and forks, but here is the badging on the head tube and the seat tube.  The seat tube is from an old bike shop in Brooklyn (this photo came out blurry so I'll try to get a better shot of that).  The color is a very light blue/gray.  One interesting note, the front fender goes into a blunt point rather than a typical rounded edge.  I'll take photos of that as well.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 18, 2020)

CL, I will add your bike to the database I have, thank you!...pete


----------



## MrToad (Sep 18, 2020)

Here are a few more pics.


----------



## genesmachines (May 31, 2021)

Here my recent purchase for the database. First Shelco head badge i have seen but then i'm a rookie, serial # C23720.


----------

